# Ferrari 360 Spider F1



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Well, went out yesterday for a drive with my ex's (now sort of bird again) dad in his Black 360 Spider F1 with nice cream leather, only 400 miles on the clock.

He got it up to a fairly pant pissing 165 for me a few times, muchos fun!!

On the way back I asked him if the F1 gearbox was hard to get used to......this is the good bit.........he pulls over, passes me the keys and says "Why don't you try it for yourself"  

Anyway, I've had my first drive of a Ferrari and all I 
can say is wow!!! I want one now!!

The paddles take a bit of getting used to to drive it without jerking but after about 10 mins it was fine. The paddles feel so solid and the brakes are PHENOMENAL!!

I didn't get it much over 50mph due to not being insured on it and it being his new car so had to treat it with some serious respect!

Amazing day! Can't believe he let me drive it with such low mileage, it's his pride and joy, so serious handshakes were in order afterwards! ;D

Cheers

James


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

All i can say is you must make his daughter EXTREMELY happy!! ;D


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

if you ever split up with her make sure you post her details as I am sure there will be a queue of eager suitors... ;D


----------



## MonsTTer (Dec 2, 2003)

When she joined back did she know you got a Bimmer in the meantime? Â ;D


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

> not being insured


Always a wise move when taking the girlfriend's dads Ferrari for a spin


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

> Always a wise move when taking the girlfriend's dads Ferrari for a spin Â


or then again might have been because he mentioned a Â£1500 excess, didn't care/ask really!! didn't want to let something so trivial such as the law get in the way of driving it 

only back roads so minimal chance of getting caught

doubt i would have got pulled if the police had seen me anyway

would have been worth the driving ban/fine i think!! 

cheers

James


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

You probably werent breaking any laws. If you have fully comp insurance, you can normally drive any other insured car with 3rd party cover...


----------



## HumphreyF (Nov 7, 2003)

> yeah but she's got a black 225TTC anyway, new spec with the 18's etc, only 21 Â ;D


Wow she must be really succesful!! How did she manage that at 21??

:


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> Wow she must be really succesful!! How did she manage that at 21??
> :


Lol.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

> Wow she must be really succesful!! How did she manage that at 21??
> 
> :


armed robbery


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> armed robbery Â


Is she an estate agent? :


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

> Is she an estate agent? Â :


lol ;D


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

If he owns a brewery as well marry her ASAP ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Does she have a sister ;D


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

you are lucky.

Come on then, has she got a sister?

We're all coming round for tea if she has!!! ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

If she does have a sister, pass her number on to me so I can tell her to steer clear of you lot Â ;D .

Nice one Jam btw


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

I see in this weeks Autocar, you can get a brand new 360 modena for less than Â£700 per month after a Â£35k deposit which seems like a bargain to me. 

Better still is a 911. For a 20k deposit you can have a Carrera 2 coupe for Â£440 per month!!!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Jeez - I was paying over Â£800 a month for our TT when we first got it.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> Better still is a 911. For a 20k deposit you can have a Carrera 2 coupe for Â£440 per month!!!


WAW! Even I could afford one of these based on these figures! (Sorry didn't mean to sounds big headed or anything). Maybe I should reconsider badly wanting a TT. : ;D 

Can't quite stretch to a 360 modena for Â£700 per month after a Â£35k deposit though which is a very very lot of money


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> Jeez - I was paying over Â£800 a month for our TT when we first got it. Â


Some peoples mortgages are that if not double!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Well we could afford to do that at the time as our mortgage was less. Not since we've moved though.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Yes I'm sure . But, at least you still have the baby  . That's what's more important, your pride and joy


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Just don't let PGTT see this thread! ;D He badly wants a Ferrari 360 Spider F1 ;D.


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

I think everyone badly wants a Spider


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

or someone rich enough to buy them one..


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I'm happy to settle for a sexy TT though 8). That will do me and absolutely nothing else :-*. Because, it is the look I adore so very much [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> I think everyone badly wants a Spider


I dont, I would rather have the tin-top version.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> I dont, I would rather have the tin-top version.


And a CS at that. I've never had the pleasure of driving one, although I have razzed (and spun) a pal's F355 at Donnington.

I'd still rather have a 911 GT3 rs. Not that this is a decision dilemma that I am likely to have to cope with in the near future. ;D

<<tone of sarcastic jealousy>>

"So tell us James, what exactly does your bird's father do in the Premiership?"


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Maybe he Imports WHITE goods.


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

BTT


----------

